# ReVamp (one of the best female vocalists itt)



## departuresong (Apr 23, 2010)

The album version of "Head Up High" is online! Check out the MP3. _So_ excited for this release.







			
				ReVamp's MySpace said:
			
		

> Singer Floor Jansen needs no further introduction after 12 years of loyal service with After Forever. After the break of this band she knew she wanted to continue making metal!!! To accomplish this she joined forces with two additional songwriters to first compose, then record an album. The live band was formed after completion!
> 
> The first composer to join this new collaboration was soon found in Waldemar Sorychta (Grip Inc, Enemy Of The Sun, ao). The second composer is After Forever colleague Joost van den Broek. The ReVamp sound has become a unique blend of the personal style we recognize from these musicians.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tarvos (Apr 25, 2010)

I wish I could say I cared about this project, since it has some interesting names in it (that Symphony X dude, Strid) but I fear this will be an extreme retread of what she's done with previous bands. Is the sound phenomenally different from After Forever (which I consider some boring elevator metal) or is it basically just doing the same thing over and over again? Because if that's the case I won't check this out and just stick with "Zenith" (the song that is).


----------



## departuresong (Apr 25, 2010)

I anticipate it'll be a lot like _Remagine_ with less symphonic stuff.


----------



## Tarvos (Apr 25, 2010)

So it's basically a ReVamp of her earlier stuff, then? I am not familiar with that particular AF album (Decipher and the s/t are the only ones I own) but that doesn't sound hugely appealing to me. Most bands in this genre are growing stale for me.

Anyhow thanks for the heads up, if it pops up and I find the time to give it a whirl I suppose I'll listen or maybe even review it.


----------



## departuresong (May 24, 2010)

The album leaked yesterday-ish. It's actually really great; much better than "Head Up High" led me to think it would be. The duet with Russell Allen (Symphony X) is beyond epic. While it lacks a bit in the originality department, the album's energy and consistent quality more than makes up for it. And, of course, Floor's voice can do no wrong.


----------



## Tarvos (May 24, 2010)

Russell is a beyond fantastic singer.


----------

